# British culture for spanish students



## mdoherty (Mar 13, 2009)

For someone teaching English in Spain, what would be the best parts of British culture to expose young spanish student to? I'm also thinking films such as Pride & Prejudice, Notting Hill etc


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mdoherty said:


> For someone teaching English in Spain, what would be the best parts of British culture to expose young spanish student to? I'm also thinking films such as Pride & Prejudice, Notting Hill etc


Depends on the age group really. I found with my students, fashion and music was popular (teens), hobbies, they found eating a lot earlier (?!) in both British and American culture rather strange, taking tea (make them a cuppa!!) and they absolutely loved reading mystery/ghost/spooky stories. Both British and American cinema is rife with these types of films for all ages - but maybe that's where I am, being a region famous for brujas!!! What you must do is really stick to English - I know it's an obvious thing to say, but being a native, it's a huge advantage to you - they won't get that experience elsewhere. From sayings to pronounciation especially. Steve Hall may say he finds that too, as someone else who teaches English?? Try not to translate too much for them - it works both ways you know!  Maybe a bit too early for Chaucer and Shakespeare, but one can only dream!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mdoherty said:


> For someone teaching English in Spain, what would be the best parts of British culture to expose young spanish student to? I'm also thinking films such as Pride & Prejudice, Notting Hill etc


I´m not a teacher, but I´ve found that teens seem to be quite fascinated by the previous era to their own and working backwards from that. My older daughters and their friends were always amazed that my generation were punk rockers - yes mum had green hair and a safety pin thro her nose!! then to grandma who was into jiving and the rock n roll era. Things that relate to their own world seem to hold their interest - and thats the key IMO! As they mature a little then you can bring in more serious culture??

Jo x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m not a teacher, but I´ve found that teens seem to be quite fascinated by the previous era to their own and working backwards from that. My older daughters and their friends were always amazed that my generation were punk rockers - yes mum had green hair and a safety pin thro her nose!! then to grandma who was into jiving and the rock n roll era. Things that relate to their own world seem to hold their interest - and thats the key IMO! As they mature a little then you can bring in more serious culture??
> 
> Jo x


Hi JoJo, Absolutely - it's all about capturing your audience... I've a student right now who's just qualified as a pharmacist and just loves learning, but of course at his level of intellect, we're steering clear of Depeche Mode, Bros and Stock,Aitken&Waterman!. LOL!!!! Funnily enough, I think he's a bit of a closet rocker, into the likes of Jimmy Page. Robert Plant and Eric Clapton, but then again, isn't everyone??

During our last lesson, we were talking about the recently published Forbes Billionaires list and he became confused over the author of Harry Potter, referring to her as the English writer of Lord of the Rings! 

Must get ready as we're doing Macbeth next week!!! 

Tallulah x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*is that u mum?????*










jojo said:


> I´m not a teacher, but I´ve found that teens seem to be quite fascinated by the previous era to their own and working backwards from that. My older daughters and their friends were always amazed that my generation were punk rockers - yes mum had green hair and a safety pin thro her nose!! then to grandma who was into jiving and the rock n roll era. Things that relate to their own world seem to hold their interest - and thats the key IMO! As they mature a little then you can bring in more serious culture??
> 
> Jo x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


>


PMSL!!! Nice mullet!! 

By the way, how are the toes? Don't think I'll be having any dinner later, thanks to you!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*Ref toe,s*



my_name_is_tallulah said:


> pmsl!!! Nice mullet!!
> 
> By the way, how are the toes? Don't think i'll be having any dinner later, thanks to you!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


soreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*ref toe,s have a look for yourself there u go !*



my_name_is_tallulah said:


> pmsl!!! Nice mullet!!
> 
> By the way, how are the toes? Don't think i'll be having any dinner later, thanks to you!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x











:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------

